# Проблема со Squid на amd64

## mungo_k

Попробовал поставить сабж. Выдало ошибку:

 *Quote:*   

> сc1plus: предупреждение: ключ ‘-fhuge-objects’ больше не поддерживается
> 
> In file included from /usr/include/sys/capability.h:25,
> 
>                  from tools.cc:50:
> ...

 

Кто сталкивался и как побороть?

----------

## ArtSh

Не установлены linux-headers?

----------

## mungo_k

Без них вообще системного ничего бы не поставил. Тем более при отсутствии любых фалов в секции #include си дает совсем другую ошибку. Тут явно отсутствует определение некого типа данных, определенного только в 32-битных системах.

В принципе, собрать вручную, задав при помощи sed значение сей переменной не проблема, просто не понятно, почему с этой проблемой никто не сталкивался...

----------

## ArtSh

а  какая версия ядра и linux-headers

----------

## mungo_k

Актуальный на сегодня. После обновления emerge--sync && emerge -vuD world

----------

## ator

Известная проблема со сборкой squid. https://bugs.gentoo.org/270450

----------

